# Poll graphic displays



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The first poll option never displays the bar graph... I see a flash of the outline as the page draws, so perhaps whatever is coloring it isn't correct or is solid white.

This is via Firefox; haven't looked via IE.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Oh, never mind. I forced a full refresh and now it's drawing, so I suppose some style sheet changed or some other thing that doesn't quite get recached often.


----------

